# Oracle Systemtabellen



## MarkAnton (16. April 2004)

Hallo,

wie heissen eigentlich bei Oracle die Systemtabellen, in denen die Datenbankstrukur, insbesondere die tabellen und ihre Attribute, hinterlegt sind. bei Gupta/SQLBase heissen die Dinger SYSTABLES und SYSCOLUMNS. Wäre nett, wenn wer was wüßte.

Ciao bambini,

Euer Markus Antonius


----------



## Norbert Eder (16. April 2004)

SYSTEMXX.DBF

XX steht für eine fortlaufende Nummer, abhängig davon wieviele System-Tabellen du hast.

liegt unter /oracle/oradata/dbname/

Nitro


----------



## Movera (16. April 2004)

Hallo,


wahrscheinlich möchtest du wissen, wie die Tabellen heißen, in denen Oracle die Informationen sammelt. Die Namen dieser Tabellen beginnen alle mit V$..

Es gibt auch eine Vielzahl an Views, die du einfach abfragen kannst. In deinem Fall sind das die Views all_tables und all_tab_columns.

Grüße aus Hamburg
Movera


----------



## MarkAnton (19. April 2004)

Herzlichen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------

